# The Rarest of the Rare Bath & Body Works Scents?



## deadmallsanita (Oct 12, 2007)

Every once in a while I like to search for rare bath &amp; body works produts on eBay, and sometimes I see some old very rare scents that are from the 1990's, such as :


Strawberry Nectar
Sparkling Green Apple
Morning Lily
Wheatberry
Daffidol Fields
What other rare scents do you have or have seen?


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 12, 2007)

i dont remember any of those.

i loved the apple martini they had a few years ago.

i wish i got more of them.


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 12, 2007)

^I dont remember any of them either.


----------



## beezleB (Oct 12, 2007)

I think there was a cookie-scented one? Last time I saw that for sale it was like $90 for the set.

Also, does anybody remember their milk line? I don't remember what it was called, but it was soap and lotion that came in little milk bottles and had a tiny cowbell tied around the top. Nobody else remembers them and I'm beginning to wonder if I'm making things up!


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 12, 2007)

There was a Mocha Vanilla one from about 15 years ago I keep wishing they'd bring back.


----------



## deadmallsanita (Oct 20, 2007)

I spotted "Fresh Sliced Melon" this evening. The description called it a regional scent, and it was in the late 1990's/early 2000's raindrop bottle.


----------



## macface (Oct 20, 2007)

My all time favorite is Fressia


----------



## Nox (Oct 20, 2007)

I loved Creamy Coconut!


----------



## mahvalous1 (Nov 9, 2007)

I can't find the Sandalwood Rose anymore and it was awesome, especially the bar soap!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Nov 9, 2007)

I've been looking for Frosted Snowdrop, supposedly a dupe for Thierry Mugler's Angel.


----------



## ms_fash10nista (Nov 10, 2007)

Caribbean Coconut and Watermelon....


----------



## Mesalady (Apr 24, 2009)

Carribean Coconut - almost no one even remembers this one, but it was my all-time favorite! Probably back in the early 90's. I wish they'd bring it back! Island Coconut was similar and it's no more too!


----------

